# Air blower



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

do you mean an air blower for grooming?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm guessing you mean a force dryer, which is used to dry coats.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Some dogs have super thick coats and/or live in really humid areas so if you don't dry then they may get a hot spot or skin infection.

Most people that use the force dryers us it for grooming purposes.

I use it because Buddy is prone to hot spots and it blows a ton of loose hair away so it is less brushing for me. I use it outside.


----------

